# help in swimming pool



## thekind_85 (14 يوليو 2009)

هل كمية المياة الموجودة خلال الbalance tank الموجود فى غرفة الطلمبات الخاصة بحمام السباحة هى كمية المياة التى يتم احتسابها بالنسبة للبيارة المستخدمة فى تلك الغرفة?

محتاج الجدول او الكتالوج المستخدم فى اختيار الفلتر المناسب للاستخدام خلال حمام السباحة?

وكذالك الجدول او كتالوج يمكن من خلالة اختيار ابعاد الخزان (البولى ايثيلين )المستخدم فى حمام السباحة?


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (14 يوليو 2009)

ممكن تراجع المف ده لعله يكون مفيد 

في المرفقات


----------



## maysem (14 يوليو 2009)

احمد الجزار2007 قال:


> ممكن تراجع المف ده لعله يكون مفيد
> 
> في المرفقات


 جزاك الله خير الجزاء وياريت ياخي الكريم تحملنا الكتاب بالكامل وشكرا لجهودك


----------



## عبدالسلام شاهين (15 يوليو 2009)

بالنسبه لحجم المياة الموجودة في خزان الموازنة لحمام السباحة فهي تنقسم الي ثلاثة اجزاء :-
الجزء الاول ويسمي السعة الميتة ويكون بارتفاع يساوي ارتفاع الراسم العلوي لماسورة السحب من الخزان >فتحة سحب الطلمبة >
الجزء الثاني ويكون بحجم تصرف كافي لتشغيل الطلمبات لمدة تتراوح بين 3 الي 5 دقائق عند بداية تشغيل الطلمبات فمثلا اذا كانت الطلمبات العاملة حميعها مطلوب منها تصرف مقدارة 100 م3 \ساعة فيكون حجم المياة =100م3\ساعة مقسوما علي 60 دقيقة ثم مضروبا في 5 دقائق او 3 دقائق 0

الجزء الثالث وهو الاهم فهو يسمي الحجم الحر free volum وهو يساوي 40لتر لكل متر مسطح من مساحة سطح الحمام اي اذا كان مسطح الحمام مثلا 300 م2 فبكون الحجم الحر = 300 *40 لتر وبالقسمة علي 1000 لتر للتحويل الي م3 تكون الحسبة = 300*0.04 =12م3 
مع ملاحظة ضرورة ترك ارتفاع مناسب بالخزان لتواجد الهواء لضمان وجود ضغط جوي مماثل للموجود علي سطح الحمام لضمان عملية السريان من المجري الخاصة بلاوفر فلو الي الخزان 
ويراعي الا يصل منسوب المياة في الخزان الي منسوب الراسم السفلي للمواسير الحملة لمياة مجري الاوفر فلو من الحمام الي الخزان لضمان سهولة الانسياب وعدم ارنداد المياة الي تلك المواسير 

ويسعدني الرد علي اية استفسارات اخري في مجال حمامات السباحة حيث انني اعمل به منذ ما يقارب ال 19 عاما


----------



## عبدالسلام شاهين (15 يوليو 2009)

الي الاخ الكريم احمد الجزار 
نشكركم علي المرفق الذي ارسلته ونكون لك من الشاكرين اكثر واكثر اذا تكرمت علينا ورفعت باقي الكتاب او الرابط الخاص بة 0

جهد رائع مشكور


----------



## عبدالسلام شاهين (15 يوليو 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/91413766/e6f04294/Swimming_Pool_Package.html
المرفق هنا رابط لكتاب في حمامات السباحة وهو معني بالحمامات من كافة الوجوة - معماريا -انشائيا - هيدروليكا 

وهو منقول عن اخ فاضل في احد المنتديات واعتذر لعدم تذكر اسمه وله منا صالح الدعاء


----------



## عبدالسلام شاهين (15 يوليو 2009)

لمن هو من القاهرة يمكنكم الحصول علي المزيد من المعلومات من الكود المصري لحمامات السباحة وهو يباع لدي مركز بحوث البناء و الاسكان بشارع التحرير بالدقي وساحاول سحبة علي الاسكنر ورفعة للاخوة


----------



## عبدالسلام شاهين (15 يوليو 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/116152781/7fc0b9b2/Catalogues_-_Copy.html

الرابط الموجود ستجد به بعض الكتالوجات التي اتمني ان تكون مفيدة


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (15 يوليو 2009)

يشباب ده مشروع تخرج عن تسخين حمامات السباحه بالطاقه الشمسيه والجزء الي رفعته هو الي فيه كلام عن الفلاتر
والاجزاء الغير اساسيه في المشروع لكن باقي المشروع طاقه شمسيه وحسابات ومجمعات شمسيه


----------



## thekind_85 (15 يوليو 2009)

الف الف شكر ياجماعة على الاهتمام الكبير دا وان شاء الله غدا هبدء فى رفع الكود الخاص بحمامات السباحة وان شاء الله يكون مفيد للجميع 
بس هو هيمون على اكثر من جزء فيجب تجميعهم معا فى فولدر واحد ثم فك ضغطهم معا


----------



## thekind_85 (16 يوليو 2009)

*code of swimming pool*

الكود الخاص بحمامات السباحة
http://rapidshare.com/files/2564754...1587___1576___1575___1581___1577_____157.html


----------



## عبدالسلام شاهين (16 يوليو 2009)

يرجي ان امكن رفعه علي موقع اخر غير الرابيد شير ولك منا جزيل الشكر و العرفان


----------



## thekind_85 (18 يوليو 2009)

ياريت لو حضرتك تقولى على اسم موقع اخر مناسب وان شاء الله ارفعه علية


----------



## ahmed_20 (9 أغسطس 2009)

الف الف الف الف مليون شكر


----------



## سبيل النجاة (17 أغسطس 2009)

يرجى رفعه مجددا على موقع اخر حيث استنفد التنزيل (تجاوز العشرة) ولك مني الشكر


----------



## الجدبائى (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرى لجميع ابطال السلم المشاركين فى هذا المنتدى ,, و لكن الى الأن لم اجد موضوعا شافيا عن حمامات السباحة من الناحية الميكانيكية و تنسيقها مع الاعمال المدنية. ارجو المساعدة.


----------



## المهندس احمد حجازي (13 مايو 2010)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (13 مايو 2010)

هذا الرابط خاص بدوره فى تصميم حمامات السباحه 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t165630.html

وهذا الرابط يحوى على الكود المصرى لحمامات السباحه 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t197279.html

و هذا الرابط بيحتوى على ملف اكسيل يقوم بحسابات الفلاتر و التانك و المضخات و السخانات لحمامات السباحه قم مالتحميل الاصدار الاخير من الملف فى الصفحه رقم 2

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t165633.html


----------



## appess (14 مايو 2010)

شكررررا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## jirar (20 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمر كريم (26 مايو 2010)

محتاج التصميم الانشائي لحوض سباحة مصمم سابقا


----------



## محمود سيد سالم الس (9 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## omer abubaker (31 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي الفاضل لدي مسبح 3 * 6 وعمق 1.5 متر يوميا ينقص المسبح 1 سم هل هدا النزول طبيعي ام هناك مشكله ؟

شكرا


----------

